# 6'X12' Trailer setup help



## sekgoose (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 6'X12' enclosed trailer with 5' tall inside. I need to install some racks or something to hold all my decoys and to more organzied. The inside has the interior frame inside and no plywood in it. Where to start? What do you have in your trailer? thanks for the help.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If I was doing the project you have in front of you, I'd begin by first determining how many shelves you want, need or can comfortably fit within the 5' height your working with. Do a lay out and remember to count the floor as shelf #1. Doing the math, 5' sides divided by 15" = 4 shelves (again the floor acts as one so your only really building 3 shelves.) Next determine the width of the shelves and wether you want only one shelving unit along one side or do you want one on each side? Once you've determined which way you want to go,measure the inside length of the trailer and cut 6- 2x4's that length.(shelves on one side only) These will be the supports along the run of the shelves. Based on my calculations and using 15" between shelves (you go with whatever you need) I'd cut 8 legs at 45" long for each side. My shelving would be at least 5/8 plywood, rip that to 15" x 8' strips for now. I mentioned measuring the inside length, don't build your unit all the way to the back doors, leave at least 10"-12" between the shelf and the closed door. (now you can attach items to the door and still have room to close them (if barn doors) if it's a ramp go almost to the door with the shelves. I'd build the units free standing outside the trailer and carry them in when assembled. (watch your door height!) screw and glue everything as movement is a bad thing and will loosen everything up over time. To attach them, simply use self tapping screws and drive them into the aluminum ribs along the wall, two in each rib along every 2x4 support. If you have an older trailer that's going to end its life as a goose trailer you can drill completely through the rib and exterior skin, send a 1/4" bolt and flat washer from the outside in and paint the head to match the exterior color. I've outlined a simple approach which should get you going in the right direction if shelfs are what your looking for, a lot of guys are simply buying multiple bags and leaving everything bagged and stacked, a much simpler approach. What ever path you take please be sure to post pics of the progress and ask any questions.
Good Luck,
Cut'em


----------



## sekgoose (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information. I was thinking of putting up some plywood on the front inside of the trailer to use for extra wall space and also put a little plywood along the walls to help with storage as well. Do you have any pics of your build? On these trailers, how much weight can they hold? Shelves will add some serious weight.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

A 6'x12' single axle should be able to carry very close to 2000 lbs. For quick simple math you can figure a 2"x 4" x 8' weighs 10 lbs., a 1/2 sheet of plywood weighs in at 45lbs, 5/8" = 57 lbs and 3/4" is roughly 68 lbs. Add all your materials up subtract from 2000 and you can estimate your new carring capacity. Another trick is to take your empty trailer to the local transfer station or landfill and have it weighed empty then load all the building materials in and weigh it again. Like I mentioned you should be safe at around 2000 lbs. load minus the materials used to build the inside. Look through the posts on this site and you'll see a lot of great ideas. My trailer is listed under "trailer setup pics" in this forum.
Cut'em


----------



## sekgoose (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats Awesome!!! I appreciate the help. I will check it out. I just ordered a bunch more dekes. Our snow geese are starting to come in with big numbers. I cant wait to get out this weekend and smoke a few.


----------

